# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Устанавка AD win 2003 sp2 (новый домен в новом лесу)

## makarych

Устанавливаю AD win 2003 sp2 (новый домен в новом лесу), DNSа нет. В самом конце мастер установки AD выводит ошибку ( не удалось выполнить операцию из-за следующей ошибки: невозможно запустить службу репликации файлов.
Захожу в службы, служба "Репликация файлов" отключена, запускаю выводит ошибку 1067: процесс был неожиданно завершен.
В нети решение пока не нашел. Кто сталкивался с этим помогите плиз.

----------

